# 1964 GTO Options



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

My '64 has four options (that I know of so far) a/c, tinted glass, automatic trans, and back up lights. Sometimes I daydream about installing EVRYY factory option. What I'd like to do in this post is talk about some factory options, maybe see pictures, stories, or something rare. Anyone know or have some factory options for the 64-65 year?
We all know about Tri-Power but what else?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't have one but I've seen them with P/S, P/B drums, power windows, power seat, AM radio, bucket seats were std but consoles were optional. My older cousin down in Atlanta was married to a dude who bought one of the first in fall of '63. It had the 4bbl, 4 speed, console, P/S. outside mirror, and Day2 glasspacs (burgundy with black interior). He took it into the dealer for a minor thing and wish I had thought to grab sales material/brochures.....ARRRGH--Stupid. Too busy watching the GTO.

Hopefully others here will do much better than me


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Have your Goat Pontiac Historical Society documented. They have a website with the details needed. That will verify that you have a real GTO. Plus, when I had my 64 documented, about eight months ago, they included a list of options that were available in 64 for ALL Pontiacs which totaled 69 options. Obviously some wouldn’t apply to the GTO, for example the AM/FM radio was not a GTO option, but also included is the dealer order sheet which shows the option codes specific to the GTO and how your car was originally optioned. This way you can see what was available and add to your car as you see fit.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

For me the item least seen (RARE) on a 1964 Tempest Convertible with the GTO option is/was the TONNEAU COVER.
In 35+ years around Pontiac's I've only seen one in person and of course never took pictures.
It was a sky/baby blue car overall a very mundane car overall but IMO the Tonneau made it interesting.
Wan't a fan of all the snaps needed for this cover. They ran along the tops of the doors and along the top of the dash.
I would think that is what deterred a lot of buyers/sales.


----------



## Georgpn1 (Dec 10, 2016)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> For me the item least seen (RARE) on a 1964 Tempest Convertible with the GTO option is/was the TONNEAU COVER.
> In 35+ years around Pontiac's I've only seen one in person and of course never took pictures.
> It was a sky/baby blue car overall a very mundane car overall but IMO the Tonneau made it interesting.
> Wan't a fan of all the snaps needed for this cover. They ran along the tops of the doors and along the top of the dash.
> I would think that is what deterred a lot of buyers/sales.


I have a '65 GTO that has a console-mounted vacuum gauge as a dealer-installed accessory (available for '64-'67 I'm told). Part number for 1964 - 984326; for 1965 - 984547; 984699 for 1966; and finally 984814 for 1967. The suggested retail price in 1967 was $29.50 plus installation. See https://www.hemmings.com/magazine/hmn/2014/05/Pontiac-vacuum-gauge/3738221.html for more info


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Georgpn1 said:


> I have a '65 GTO that has a console-mounted vacuum gauge as a dealer-installed accessory (available for '64-'67 I'm told). Part number for 1964 - 984326; for 1965 - 984547; 984699 for 1966; and finally 984814 for 1967. The suggested retail price in 1967 was $29.50 plus installation. See https://www.hemmings.com/magazine/hmn/2014/05/Pontiac-vacuum-gauge/3738221.html for more info


For 1965 your vac gauge was a 29.95 option from dealer. (FYI if you wanted the figure)


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you all. Very interesting. Looking forward to PHS and installing some options


----------



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

*64 options*

My 64 was built with 4barrel,3sp with console.Also included was pwr brakes,pwr steering,dash pad and remote mirror.Factory Ac & Clock,and strange control panel exclusive to the 64 as it has 3 Slides instead of just 2 on all other years.Listed was ebrake light and I found evidence of a ashtray light,was it a option? Maybe not.Also pwr windows and pwr antenna and black vinyl top.Posi 3.08 and what appears to be boxed rear lower control arms with sway bar. Unfortunately my car had has a ruff life and I bought it in need of tryin to bring back to life,which i'll do as a restomod. Original engine/trans gone and theres a mid 70's 400WA TA motor with a 4sp Muncie. I'll be getting rid of the motor as I have a fresh 67 400 i'll use.I'll also be getting rid of the other items except the pwr windows.I do need to find a replacement pwr reg for LH QTR window as sometime in it's life a motor must went bad,so a manuel re was installed in it's place. This is my 3rd 64 GTO I've owned and is needing more than any of the less than $200 dollar specials I found in my younger years. My how things have changed!


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

One option I didn't see mentioned, which my 64 has is tilt steering wheel.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> For me the item least seen (RARE) on a 1964 Tempest Convertible with the GTO option is/was the TONNEAU COVER.
> In 35+ years around Pontiac's I've only seen one in person and of course never took pictures.
> It was a sky/baby blue car overall a very mundane car overall but IMO the Tonneau made it interesting.
> Wan't a fan of all the snaps needed for this cover. They ran along the tops of the doors and along the top of the dash.
> I would think that is what deterred a lot of buyers/sales.


That is amazing..I have never seen that for a GTO!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW HERE IS A VERY THOROUGH BREAKDOWN/LIST OF 1964 FACTORY AND DEALER OPTIONS/ACCESSORIES;


----------



## G.T.O.boy (Aug 13, 2020)

Know this is a little old of a posting, but I'm doing a little research on A 65 GTO I just got. It has a very odd list of options and the build date and the sold dates are a little off, looks like it could be a corporate car/executive car. It is loaded with options as it has Tripower, 2 spd auto, console, tilt wheel, gauges, lighting group, posi, deluxe hubcaps, power seat, power windows, tinted windows, power antenna, power steering, power brakes, wood wheel, door edge guards, am radio, verba-phonic, floor mats, seat belts, basically every option except A/C as it was a Colorado car (not really needed here in the 60's, before climate change), could be missing a few. side note no side mirror was ordered. price for options was almost as much as the base lemans.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It sounds like you have a very nice car.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

GTO boy, Since you are doing research on this car I assume you have the PHS to it. The charge to dealer and invoice number on the billing history card will tell you if the car was executive/corporate. What are those codes on your card? Also if you don’t mind could you mentioned the Invoice amount posted on the Card? I keep track of the highest invoice amounts for 65 GTO‘s, I can see where your options fall in relation.


----------



## G.T.O.boy (Aug 13, 2020)

Roger that said:


> GTO boy, Since you are doing research on this car I assume you have the PHS to it. The charge to dealer and invoice number on the billing history card will tell you if the car was executive/corporate. What are those codes on your card? Also if you don’t mind could you mentioned the Invoice amount posted on the Card? I keep track of the highest invoice amounts for 65 GTO‘s, I can see where your options fall in relation.


I do have the PHS for this car, not sure where these are located, I know based on the production date and the invoice dates are off, so it was either sitting at a zone yard for a while or ordered for an executive or for the dealer owner or? It was sold 6 months after production through Siefert Pontiac in Denver. Don't think a dealer would just let it sit. Heavy option cars often were special ordered, or ordered for an employee as they could not be sold for 6 months if an employee bought it. they got a 20% discount on cars and options. Siefert was the largest Pontiac dealer in Colorado and became Suss Pontiac prior to the end of Pontiac. I will have to dig out the PHS sheet and post a pic, the PHS production card is very poor and hard to read. Was tempted to call PHS and see if there is a second invoice for this car as that sometimes happens for executive cars, any thoughts? I did a title search to try to find the pervious owner with very little luck as the only previous owner I could find seems to have died. They Lived in Estes park


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The PHS tells the story. It sounds like the car was shipped to a dealer and not a zone office. The invoice number on the billing history card has codes that can also tell the story. The invoice number generally starts with a letter(s) that tells how the car was paid for, for example: GMAC financing, line of credit with a chosen institution, cash, or paid by Pontiac Motor Division. There are other options as well with those invoice codes.

Also I have found that zone cars sometimes will have the option of 592 on the billing history card (not decoded by PHS by the way), that 592 option indicates a memo code for special request, which tends to go with special executive zone order cars. This code is not always the case for that and you could still have that code for non zone cars too.


----------

